

Google buys music service Songza to take on Apple and Beats - mehrdada
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/1/5861864/google-acquires-songza

======
acquiHire2014
Well shit. Much like 90% of their acquisitions (Sparrow, Simplify Media, etc)
this means the death of a great and popular service which will no doubt be
shut down by December, or at best on life support, with the engineers raided
to build stupid G+ features nobody wants.

I hate Google.

